# Student CBSA BSOT



## taYlc (14 Nov 2010)

Hey everyone...
I am writing the BSOT on november 30th...and to be honest I'm quite  terrified! I am extremely excited about this opportunity, so I'd rather not mess it up...   I'm just wondering if anyone has any advice on how i should prepare for the test? I know people say that you can't really prepare for this kind of test...but I think I would feel more comfortable being as prepared as possible...
Should i read over some of the criminal code? I've downloaded the "I Declare" information from the CBSA website..will reading any of those be helpful? 
How about math? it was never my strong point...do you think that may be an issue?

Thanks in advance for any advice you can give!


----------

